# X-SLS Encore Build



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

So I purchased the X-LS Encore kit with the full upgrades from Danny a while back and I have been slowly working on it. And I mean slowly... I've got all the cuts done and have started gluing up the cabinets. I will start to upgrade the crossovers sometime in the next few days. Here are a couple pics.









This is the first time I've ever done anything like this so hopefully it comes out halfway decent.

I did do the roundover on the backside of the woofer holes however I noticed that some people did it in portions and not all the way around like I did. Will this matter? Will the screws for the woofer still have enough wood to drill into?

As far as finish I plan on doing a basic black rattle can - maybe satin or textured. Any tips/pointers from the experts is greatly appreciated.

I will hopefully be getting some more work done on these this weekend.


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

> I did do the roundover on the backside of the woofer holes however I noticed that some people did it in portions and not all the way around like I did. Will this matter? Will the screws for the woofer still have enough wood to drill into?


What you did was ideal, and there is plenty of wood thickness left for the screws.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope you are progressing on these and looking forward to your listening impressions. Speaker enclosures seem to be more challenging than subwoofers, so we see less of them. The people at HTS have always helped me, even when simply getting feedback I was doing something correctly.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am still working on these but I haven't had a lot of time lately with the heat and family being in town the past few weeks.

Hopefully it will cool down soon so I can put in some extended time.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely keep us posted as you can. :T


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm still struggling to find the time to written on these but they're almost all glued up then I'll give them a good sanding. Then after that I'll hit them with some bondo.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

No need to rush, just enjoy the build! You're going to be looking & admiring these babies for a long time & you will apprecitate your effort more & more as time goes on.


----------

